# Field Trial: Killing the Nissan Leaf's Battery



## nicklogan (Feb 4, 2010)

Joe Wiesenfelder of Cars.com drives their Nissan Leaf until the battery actually dies to document the system (and Nissan's) responses.


----------



## nicklogan (Feb 4, 2010)

Oops! Here's the link:

http://blogs.cars.com/kickingtires/2011/09/field-trial-killing-the-nissan-leafs-battery.html


----------

